# Carbs & loosing fat



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok guys, Im constantly trying to examine what Im doing in my efforts to get rid of this damn fat Im carrying. The latest thing to confuse me are my carbs. Id just like to run this past you. The reason Im a bit confused is that I have lost some fat (visually) but of late Im stuck at around 15st. Ive added more cardio to my routine recently but want to make sure my diet is correct as well (of course).

My daily carb intake is around 200g or 800cals. A typical day would look like:

6am - Protein shake, Lipox6, creapure, tablespoon of Omega 369 oil in water (Im looking at adding Glutamine here as well which I understand helps maintenance while cutting)

6am - Oats + skimmed milk (unless cardio day then this is after cardio)

6:30am - If Cardio day it goes here or Gym training

7:30am - PWO is at the gym, Whey + WMS + Creapure in water

9am - Can tuna + Spinach (or tin of sardines) + banana

12pm - 200g chicken breast + salad, Greek Yoghurt

3pm - can tuna + spinach + apple

6:30pm - Chicken/Mince with veg (in some manner or other). Veg depending on what Im cooking is usually onion/peppers/broccoli/carrots etc. Sometimes will have a little brown rice/pasta/roast sweet pot.

9pm - spoon of peanut butter, sometimes whey if protein on day is down

Usually this is around 2000-2200 cals.

Now, here's my questions:

I understand the relationship between fibre & carbs. I eat little starchy carbs other than my oats. I eat mainly veg with protein. Is there a reason Im missing where I should actually add starchy carbs to my meals?

Is it possible that my body has become used to eating this amount or so long as you are in a calorie deficite should that be it?

I am considering carb cycling as an option also. Though was curious on this if I should cycle using the cals Im on now, or cycle with a higher level of cals?

Any other input as ever is appreciated.

Cheers,


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

JawD said:


> 6am - Protein shake, Lipox6, creapure, tablespoon of Omega 369 oil in water (Im looking at adding Glutamine here as well which I understand helps maintenance while cutting)
> 
> 6am - Oats + skimmed milk (unless cardio day then this is after cardio)
> 
> ...


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Ok, Im looking at this then (amounts based on a post by Pscarb, so thanks for that).

Sun - Refeed

Mon - Low

Tues - Med

Wed - Low

Thur - Low

Fri - Med

Sat - Low

use these amounts..

Low day - Carbs - 50g, Protein - 265g, Fats - 90g (2070 cals)

Medium Day - Carbs - 200g, Protein - 250g, Fats - 75g (2475 cals)

Refeed Day - Carbs - no limit, Protein - 200g, Fats - 50g

Ive made sunday refeed as this is why I typcally might now have a sunday dinner 

question though, when counting carbs for doing this, is this:

a - Total carbs

b - Carbs less fibre

c - Fibrous carbs are not counted (like leafy veg)

Im asking as at the moment I eat mostly leafy/veg and not that much bread/pasta/rice. Of course Id need to plan in advance to keep this on track.


----------



## Jock (Apr 8, 2003)

a) Don't count fibre as a macronutrient mate protein/carbs/fats is what you eat the rest is included.

IMHO mate it is better to your carbs from veg than starchy sources.

That's not to say you shouldn't eat starchy carbs but typically fibrous veg has a lower impact on insulin levels.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

the only carbs you should count are starch based carbs from say Oats/Spuds/Rice etc plus any simple carbs you have PWO. i do not count any veg that i have with my meals....


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Great, thanks for the input folks. Appreciate it. I'll go away and do the numbers now and see what Ill be eating.

Cheers,


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Just been looking at the figures while I try and make a plan. Can I just check this is correct, about the carbs.

I have total carbs for a low carb day of 52. However, within that is the following fibre: Spinach 4g, Apple 4g, Chickpea's/salad 11g so that my net carbs that Im counting is really 52 - 19 = 33g? (this isnt including my tea, so I know I can have 17g carbs within my tea).

Thanks,


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Phew. Think Ive bottomed this. If someone wouldnt mind giving it the once over to make sure Ive go this right 

*Low Carb Day*

6AM Protein Shake + 2xSpoon O369

9AM Tuna Tin + Spinach + Cashews

12pm Chicken Breast + Salad + Chickpeas

3PM Tuna Tin + Spinach + Apple + Cashews

7PM Chicken & Veg / Bolognese no pasta / fish & Veg etc

10PM 2xProtein Shake + Peanut Butter + Spoon O369

Totals : P254 C51 F91 Cal2079

If Im at the gym, Ill add in a PWO at 8AM, but loose the PM apple, some carbs from tea, and make the evening shake 1 not 2 scoops of protein.

*Medium Carb Day*

6AM Protein Shake + Spoon O369

6AM Oats + Skimmed milk

9AM Banana + Tuna Tin + Spinach + Cashews

12PM Chicken Wholemeal Bun + Greek Yoghurt

3PM Tuna Tin + Spinach + Apple + Cashews

7PM Tea as low day but with sweet pots or wholemeal rice/pasta

10PM 2xProtein Shake + 200 ml skimmed milk + Spoon O369

Totals : P231 C190 F77 Cal2377

Again, if Im at the gym, Ill add in a PWO at 8AM, but loose the PM apple, some carbs from tea, and make the evening shake 1 not 2 scoops of protein.

Thanks,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

those totals look fine mate much better than before


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

One last thing. Would you recommend carb cycling was maintained until I reached my goal for fat loss, or for a maximum period of time when Id then switch to say strength training and then back to carb cycling?

I ask this as there will be days when Im in the gym having had little or no carbs on a low day. Im not expecting any gains in strength/size while doing this with my focus being on reducing fat. But at some point, I would like to work on gains in strength/muscle mass.

Thanks,


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

once you reach your goal then you can adjust your carbs on low days but i use carb cycling year round for both dieting and mass gaining


----------



## JawD (Sep 15, 2004)

Right, got ya. Thanks again for that.


----------

